# RAPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!-nearly



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow!! :shock: That's scary!!! How big was the stallion?


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

17.2!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

HOLY CRAPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## look-a-pony (Mar 26, 2007)

I think I would have had a heart attack! Although...one time I was riding a mare that was "in season" and my friend was riding a very horny gelding that mounted her. While I was still riding her. It was very scary. lol but not nearly as frigthening as having a stallion run you down i bet. sorry to hear about your saddle, but at least your mare and you are ok.


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

i think i would have craped my pants OMG


----------



## aussie_jumper (Dec 22, 2006)

that would have scared the living day lights out of me!


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

:shock: CRIKEY! :shock:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

DOUBLE TRIPLE KAZILLION CRIKEY!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## catatapult (Jan 22, 2008)

im glad your both ok! I personally would just have gone in one side uf the barn and out the other (hopefully before the stallion got there and considering that i could get out the other end like i can with my barn). LOL now that i think of it it probably wouldn't work that great. I'm very happy that the owner was there!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh my.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

That is really scary indeed! :shock: 
I'm so glad you wasn't seriously injured!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

DANG 17.2 thats a beast!!! I would popped my top off!!! Dang 

Well thank god you are ok, i mean seriously


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

tumai said:


> :shock: CRIKEY! :shock:


BAHAHAHA that is hilarious. Good one mate, good one!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Holy crap mate! Crikey me likey that is so freakin' weird I would of lost control of my bladder if that happened to me.


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

ANOTHER MAN UNITED FAN....... I was born in Derbyshire but later on lived in Denton between Stockport and Ashton U Lyne!! Small world!! Oh and thank god he didnt manage!!


----------



## xtareq (Feb 18, 2008)

OMG....can't imagen that 

Glad you both are OK


----------



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

WOW :shock:


----------



## RammsteinHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry, but 17.2, how high is that in cm?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Crikeys! This thread is still going.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

ouch?? poor mare! that kinda sucks.i was walking a mare around the pasture on her bareback and she had a foal so he was following.(just to get some exercise for the 2) and he just popped up on her butt playing around and i like flew off the front of her i was scared hed hit me with those HUGE perchie hooves! i know what u feel like..its SCARY!


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG thats crazy! glad your okay!


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

my GOD!!!! that is one big stallion... i woulda screamed! geez its good that you and your horse are ok!!


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

My 27 year old Gelding use to try to get on all the mares! he was a stud man! lol People started to get mad so I mov him to a pasture with all other guys!!!! I thought it was funny he was still trying to get action for his old age! :wink: :wink:


----------

